# best approach to tuning MK2 2.0TFSi



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

So im looking to improve the performance of my 2.0Tfsi 200BHP TT. I was thinking a remap is the obvious way to do it but was wondering whether it was also worth getting a better exhaust and induction? Dont want to get a remap first then have to do it all again if i change the exhaust later. Is something like REVO still the best tuning option or are there more up to date methods that are less expensive and/or give better results?

Any input would be appreciated. I am in Nottinghamshire by the way so anywhere local to me would be a bonus


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

most stage 2 tune only requires a Downpipe to be installed and most tune will give you free upgrade from Stage 1 to Stage 2 ( as long as you stick with same tune). So I would go stage 1 first and would also check your DV to see if you still have the old revision or the new revised one since they're known to tear. I found that out when I went to Stage 2 and was getting underboost. I had Stage 1 for 2-3yrs now before finally adding a 3" downpipe with high-flow cat and upgrade to Stage 2 just recently and thats with stock exhaust


----------



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Did you notice much difference between stage 1 and 2? Does the car sound much different with the remap and 3" downpipe?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Remap is the best value for money mod around, after that you tend to put a lot of money in for smaller gains. A 3" downpipe will make a beefier sound but that couple with a sports/racing cat or de-cat will make the most difference. I have a decent amount of experience with the TT and the 2.0tfsi engine now, I have a thread on tuning them which you can check out here - http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=232583&hilit=2.0tfsi+project


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

If you come to our Nottingham meet next Thursday you can ask away...Phil has his chiped and everyone else will give you all the info you need.


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

Fordytt said:


> Thanks for the reply. Did you notice much difference between stage 1 and 2? Does the car sound much different with the remap and 3" downpipe?


stage 1 will give you the most gains with most tunes, stage 2 will give you an additional +20hp/20lbs (typically) with downpipe but it does feel different. its like waking up the beast (at least for me lol). Like mckenzie mentioned, with the DP it will sound beefier. Normal cruising, it sounds pretty stock (no drone). The difference is when you step on it, specially at WOT. Big difference in sound then :mrgreen:


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

i got mine remaped its great but my mate worked for dundee audi and i emailed him and this is what i got back

The best thing for u to do would be to get a decent air filter and exhaust put on it. Change the recirculation valve and then get it remapped. If ur planning on doing stuff to it like a filter and stuff then u need to get the remap done last cause that will affect the map if u do them things after u've had it remapped. That will give u the best power gain and will take it to a full stage 1, u'll notice a huge difference in it.Get them in work all the time. 
Revo r the most popular map folk go for but star performance in fide do they're own remap for it. 
The engine can easily handle a stage 1 remap with filter and exhaust. So u don't have to worry about doing any damage or keeping it within its limits. It's good for 350bhp with standard internals, it's only when u go over that u need to start thinking bout strengthened conrods and updated pistons.

hope this helps


----------



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

Brilliant thanks everyone for all your excellent advice. Got a real idea of my options now.... Just need to persuade my Mrs we don't really need new wardrobes!


----------

